

Show HN: A platform to develop user-friendly applications for enterprise - genbit
https://medium.com/@frontendy/introduction-eb78b13746e8

======
genbit
Hi HN, I want to share a project I've been working on last months and find
people who find this idea useful. Demo is coming, but for me is critical to
get some feedback at this stage. Please share your feedback.

~~~
Immortalin
Most CRUD business apps are still written in VB6 etc. Those that want a web
based option can use WordPress/Drupal/Joomla. They offer they same features at
essentially zero price plus there is more developers for these CMSes. You have
a lot of competition.

